# Color/B&W enlarger



## Tashabelle (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm very new to photography, just trying to get my head around the basics. This is probably a really stupid question but is it possible to use a black and white enlarger to make prints from a colour film?! I can't find anything online that tells me one way or another!


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 17, 2014)

If your enlarger has a 'filter drawer' it is not too hard to get started on color prints.  I had to buy a filter set and a print drum when I started color printing.  It did take quite a bit of trial and error at first.  Remember, all color processing requires complete dark, no safelight.  

Phil


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 17, 2014)

Tashabelle said:


> Hi all,
> I'm very new to photography, just trying to get my head around the basics. This is probably a really stupid question but is it possible to use a black and white enlarger to make prints from a colour film?! I can't find anything online that tells me one way or another!


Simple answer.....no. You really need a color enlarger to have full use of the tri-color filters.


----------

